# اعمده اناره ديكوريه وكشافات ملاعب



## baradakka (14 يوليو 2013)

كل ما يلزم من أدوات كهربائية للمنازل والشركات والمؤسسات
كل ما يلزم من أدوات كهربائية للمنازل والشركات والمؤسسات والشوارع 


مقاولات – كهرباء - تركيب- أعمده –فوانيس- محطات كهربائية-لوحات
توزيع- سبوتلايت- نجف- افياش - أناره داخليه- أناره خارجية 

اغتنمو الفرصة وبأسعار مميزة وسارعوا بالاتصال 
بمدير المبيعات / احمد نافز




جوال رقم /0542930608​


----------

